# where has the last 3 1/2 years gone



## loop

I cant belivethat my baby will be stating school this september:cry: shes grown up so so much we are jsut wating to hear if she got in to the school we want 
:blush:


----------



## Layla

it goes so quickly doesnt it!

I have put Coby's name down on the list for the same school Charlie and Ethan are in, only another year an a half and he will start nursery!

xx


----------



## Dionne

can i be thick and ask at what age they start school
Dior will be 3 next march so will she start school next sept?


----------



## weestar21

im glad you asked that dionne, Adele is 5 in april and will only start school in aug after the summer holidays. Up here they get a nursery placement at 3 years old by the council for 5 mornings or afternoons so Adele has been in their since Jan because of the move ect.


----------



## LynnieH

In England children get nursery vouchers for five mornings or afternoons per week for the term after their third birthday. They start school in the reception class in the September after their fourth birthday. However school isn't compulsory until they turn five.


----------



## Dionne

so after she turns 3 its mornings or afternoon in nursery, then sept after thney turn 4 is that reception then after they turn 5 year 1.

i think i best get looking at schools lol

sorry for taking over your thread loop.

i too will be soooo sad when the kids start school:cry:


----------



## LynnieH

When I first saw jonny in his uniform I sobbed! He was a proper boy and not my baby!


----------



## hypnorm

Ewans birthday is 22nd august so he would only just have been 4 if he started school in the september, would he be able to start school the next year when he just turns 5... i'm so confused about him starting school.
so he will either be the youngest or the eldest in his class.
I'm inclinded to hold him back till he is five but will see.


----------



## weestar21

Adele will be one of the oldest in her class :(
The way they work it here is they have to be 4 before the end of Feb to get in just after that summer. Adele wasnt 4 till the april wich meant she had to wait till after her 5th birthday so by the time she does go to school she will be 5 yrs plus 4 months so shes going to be one of the oldest in her class :cry: sorry if that dont make any sence as i cant understand how the english schools work :blush:


----------



## Tam

My baby is 9 this year.....when did she grow up? :cry:


----------



## Caroline

hypnorm said:


> Ewans birthday is 22nd august so he would only just have been 4 if he started school in the september, would he be able to start school the next year when he just turns 5... i'm so confused about him starting school.
> so he will either be the youngest or the eldest in his class.
> I'm inclinded to hold him back till he is five but will see.

 Gabriels birthday is August 27th he started in the January after he turned 4. That is the way alot of schools work but a few take them in the September just as they turn 4. It depends on the school. Personally i think its way too young. He is now 5 yet he comes home with MAths homework, handwriting and reading books to do. They aren't allowed to be chikdren anymore, they don't have time to play. I think its tooo much for a little person to do after school. Gabriel often struggles to concentrate cos he's so tired.


----------

